# Gibt es heute noch vernünftige Netbooks?

## l3u

Hallo allerseits! Die Frage steht ja schon im Titel. Mein alter Asus eee PC von 2009 ist mittlerweile ein bisschen in die Jahre gekommen, und die Displayauflösung ist aus heutiger Sicht nicht mehr ausreichend. Gibt es heute, zu Tablet-Zeiten, noch irgend ein vernünftiges Netbook, auf dem man problemlos Gentoo installiert bekommt? Hat jemand Erfahrungen?

----------

## dr.314159

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Hallo allerseits! Die Frage steht ja schon im Titel. Mein alter Asus eee PC von 2009 ist mittlerweile ein bisschen in die Jahre gekommen, und die Displayauflösung ist aus heutiger Sicht nicht mehr ausreichend. Gibt es heute, zu Tablet-Zeiten, noch irgend ein vernünftiges Netbook, auf dem man problemlos Gentoo installiert bekommt? Hat jemand Erfahrungen?

 

Ich habe vor 2 Jahren bei www.notebooksbilliger.de

ein gebrauchtes Lenovo T520 (i5)  erworben und Gentoo aufgesezt.

Es wird produktiv (office, Präsentationen, Internet, youtube) eingesetzt, und macht keine Probleme.

Selbst die mitgelieferten Akkus halten noch 5h (hängt vom WLAN ab).

Dank systemd und xfce bootet der i5 schneller als mein Nexus.

Letztes Jahr habe ich ein weiters T520 gekauft, auch alles o.k.

Kollegen von mir haben ebenfalls dort gebrauchte Notebooks  gekauft,

bei einem war etwas nicht o.k., dieses  wurde ab von www.notebooksbilliger.de

anstandslos umgetauscht.

----------

## schmidicom

Die Rechner von Tuxedo sollen recht gut mit Linux im allgemeinen funktionieren.

Bei meinem "Terra Mobile 1542 Pro", welcher mit dem "Tuxedo Book BX1506" baugleich ist (denn beide sind eigentlich nur ein Clevo N350DW), ist der Smartcard-Reader das einzige was nicht funktioniert. Das einzige was man bei diesem Gerät noch erwähnen sollte ist das ein BIOS-Update auf 1.05.10 nötig ist weil sonst der Akku vom Linux nicht erkannt wird.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi Leute,

ich will ja nicht meckern, aber 2,5kg sind ja nicht mehr wirklich Netbookgewicht oder? Ich hatte in meiner letzten Firma als Dienstgerät ein Lenovo X220. Das war dann schon eher Netbookartig von der Größe her. Bei www.harlander.com gibt es das X230 (wenn man ein paar Abstriche hinsichtlich "Gebrauchsspuren" macht) ab 215€. Vielleicht noch ne SSD bei einem Händler des Vertrauens organisiert und man ist recht mobil  :Smile: 

Interessant wäre dann nämlich sogar dieses X240: https://www.harlander.com/lenovo-thinkpad-x240-31-8cm-12-5-ultrabook-i5-1-9ghz-8gb-180gb-ssd-umts-cam-englisch-win-59687.html

MfG. Stefan

----------

## l3u

Also mir geht's prinzipiell um ein kleines Netbook, mit dem ich im Wohnzimmer mal schnell was im Internet schauen kann (wofür man sich ja auch ein Tablet holen könnte heutzutage), mit dem ich aber auch mal schauen kann, was mein Server so macht, was per distcc bei Updates mithilft und sowas (wofür ja dann ein Tablet wiederum ausscheidet).

Das Problem mit dem eeePC ist, dass das Display eine ziemlich geringe Auflösung hat (manche Anwendungen kann man einfach nicht mehr vernünftig benutzen) und dass es ein bisschen schwach auf der Brust ist, wenn man mit Firefox oder Chrome (die meisten anderen Browser fallen ja mittlerweile aus, weil noch x86) „einfach so“ im Internet surft. Von Videos ganz zu schweigen.

Also ich bräuchte was Kleines, Billiges, was „schon (noch) geht“ und ein bisschen mehr Speck als der eeePC hat ;-) Die Tuxedo-Notebooks liegen ja allesamt bei knapp 1.000 € – so viel wollte ich nicht ausgeben …

----------

## Georgez

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Also mir geht's prinzipiell um ein kleines Netbook, mit dem ich im Wohnzimmer mal schnell was im Internet schauen kann (wofür man sich ja auch ein Tablet holen könnte heutzutage), mit dem ich aber auch mal schauen kann, was mein Server so macht, was per distcc bei Updates mithilft und sowas (wofür ja dann ein Tablet wiederum ausscheidet).

 

Wenn du schauen willst was dein Server so macht dann hole dir um Himmels willen kein Tablett, oder nur ein Tablett mit Keyborad und Maus. 

Ich weiß nicht wer es aufgebracht hat das Tabletts so nützlich wären. Zum Spielen gehen sie da handlich aber zum email schreiben zieh ich etwas ausgewachsenes vor.

----------

## l3u

Naja, genau deswegen bin ich ja hier auf der Suche nach einem Netbook …

----------

